# Idetification of British birds of prey



## ferretfreak (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi, I see birds of prey all the time, I'm guessing most are Buzzards, but i have no idea and would love to be able to identify one when i see one, I live in the south west so not sure what species are down here

I would be very greatful if someone could post pics and say what they are or post a link to a good site.

thanks guys


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

The RSPB website would most probably be a good start. They should have an id section.


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

I love them you are sooooooooooo lucky.I do falcony and they mite be red kites but see if you can take a picture and i will tell you.


BUT YOU ARE SOOOO LUCKY


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

It is really hard to ID them I found


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

Do they look anything like this?

Red Kite


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hashcake said:


> Do they look anything like this?
> 
> Red Kite
> 
> ...


 
did you take that because it is AMAZING


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

SiUK said:


> It is really hard to ID them I found


 
I "work" at a bird of prey centure so it is easy.


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

waterdragon555 said:


> did you take that because it is AMAZING


Yes I did and thank you 
Wildlife photography is passion of mine.


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hashcake said:


> Yes I did and thank you
> Wildlife photography is passion of mine.


 
I "work" at a falcony centure.YOUR THE BEST


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

waterdragon555 said:


> I "work" at a falcony centure.YOUR THE BEST


 
WOOPS I HAVE SAID THAT :lol2:


----------



## ferretfreak (Jun 20, 2011)

I see loads on the way to college, probs about 4/5 each day, but sadly as i am on a bus that doesn't stop i am unable to get any decent pics which is a shame as they arejust sitting around in feilds or trees etc and i could get some great shots
think that most are probably buzzards, but i find it very hard to ID when i can't stop and look at them

and Hashcake, that is a lovely bird


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

ferretfreak said:


> I see loads on the way to college, probs about 4/5 each day, but sadly as i am on a bus that doesn't stop i am unable to get any decent pics which is a shame as they arejust sitting around in feilds or trees etc and i could get some great shots
> think that most are probably buzzards, but i find it very hard to ID when i can't stop and look at them
> 
> and Hashcake, that is a lovely bird


What you could do weekends and during school holidays is ask a local butcher if he can do you load of cheap chicken wings, go to the area where they are and feed them.
Don't stay too close as they won't swoop and grab the food, if they are Red Kites, they will glide around at about 50 feet and check out the food and from my picture, you'll soon know of they are kites 
It might take a few attempts but RK's are scavengers so won't take long to grab and run.
I'm lucky as I have a friend in Oxfordshire who owns a farm, she get's 100's of kites there and feeds them chicken wings.
With a bit of patience, you should be able to get a few good photos


----------



## ferretfreak (Jun 20, 2011)

never thought of that!
i might give it ago, i only live down the road from college and i am sure i can persuade my good friend who can drive to take me and she has a really good camera and can use it so there may be some good pics


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

Good luck and post up some photos


----------



## Bruceyyy (May 9, 2010)

In the south west Buzzards are relatively common, and are the only really large bird of prey down there. Goshawks come close in size but are still smaller, and have a very different shape (narrower wings and long straight tail usually). Peregrines are tiny compared to buzzards but are regular visitors to sea cliffs and other rugged terrain. On passage (spring and autumn) any part of the UK could have ospreys stop off for a breather, and Honey buzzards too. Ospreys are similar in size to buzzard but have longer narrower wings and are much whiter. Honey Buzzards are tricky, and probably the rarest of the possible raptors seen in the southwest. They have a different head shape and a rounder tail.

Good luck with you Bird I.D!

Edit: Red Kites are not known to be found in Cornwall yet, and they are really distinctive even from far away with the classic forked tail and narrow long wings.


----------



## Bruceyyy (May 9, 2010)

Hashcake said:


> What you could do weekends and during school holidays is ask a local butcher if he can do you load of cheap chicken wings, go to the area where they are and feed them.
> Don't stay too close as they won't swoop and grab the food, if they are Red Kites, they will glide around at about 50 feet and check out the food and from my picture, you'll soon know of they are kites
> It might take a few attempts but RK's are scavengers so won't take long to grab and run.
> I'm lucky as I have a friend in Oxfordshire who owns a farm, she get's 100's of kites there and feeds them chicken wings.
> With a bit of patience, you should be able to get a few good photos


Red kites are found in wiltshire and summerset, but are yet to make it into dorset, devon or cornwall although I'm sure they will spread there.


----------

